# These people had a great day.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought about fishing this afternoon down at Fort Fisher but ended up riding around instead.

This is what I found....



















The tide back in the bays are very low right now.

After doing doughnuts in the sand, they decided to run down in the water. They are also beyond the "no vehicle" high tide markers..After the fines from the State, A tow truck company got them out...$$$$...Ouch.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks like i have a new high tide trout hole back there.

and also, it's because of retards like that that we pay $40/year and cant stay all night in the summer.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

what in the world are people thinking....

or are they?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man*

Sucks to be them.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All we can hope for is that they learn something from this ... and NOT that they need a higher lift kit for the jeep.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES.... 

What a farghin' MORON! :--|


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*That quote crossed my mind.*



Railroader said:


> STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES....
> 
> What a farghin' MORON! :--|



I heard that along with the $250.00 dollar tow, they also got a nice ticket from the State. The local MSO office for the Coast Gaurd is also investigating...

Hmmm, oil in water in a tidal creek in North Carolina.....OUCH.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Me being a wetland consultant, Im sure I could dig up some various regulations that theyve broken..................even tho Im on the dark side (client) and not the gov't tree hugging wetland conservin side....but if its for a good cause


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thats why we lose beach access...


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately it only takes one or two people to screw things up for the majority. A couple of these instances and lines will be tighter, less area to drive in/on. Luckily Mom Nature saw fit to detain him so the authorities could give him a talking to and set him straight. Most of the donut crowd most likely never gets caught so they feel obligated to come back again and again.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

shouldve run over and lit his truck on fire and then just left.....what was he gonna do? chase ya?


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

MOE RONS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

about 20 yrs ago I was at the point at low tide and drove out on that exposed bar and it was like quick sand sunk like a rock. Tide comming in I was screwed luckily a big 4x4 came along and pulled me out. Learned a valuable lesson dont drink absolute and drive on the beach in February LOL. Only time I have ever been stuck and I have been in some hairy places (with my old international scout) hell if I would have had the scout instead of the bronco II would not have gotten stuck in the first place. Oh well live and learn.

Never did what those clowns did though


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

that right there is an instance where I like seeing the tide come in before salvage can get there


----------

